# my new lil hoglet



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Well i went and picked up my lil albino baby today. I havent got a name for her yet i was thinking about lily but its my nan's name and she might not like it. she is a little cutie and so brave not shy at all she seems like a little explorer. i met both of her parents, her mum fell asleep on my hands not a bit bothered that i was a stranger but the dad was a little grump because he was not impressed at being woken up. 
if you have any good name suggestions let me know. she is 7 1/2 weeks old born on the 24th november
here is a picture of her


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

How sweet is she!!! I love those ears. I am very happy you have a new little one to take care of. Enjoy Pammie! :>


~Stephanie


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks, i keep looking up expecting to see mo and seeing this lil pink think with big ears lol. mo was pretty but this lil one is cute without being pretty if that makes sense. i love her little pink nose and big ears they give her character i just really need to think of a good name


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Naming things is my favorite part. My albino male is Whyte Darkness. (named after a very good book) I like names that relate to something so I think you'll have to get to know her first before anything sticks. However, just for fun, I'll suggest the following names:

Marshmallow
Snow
Megan
Little Bit
Rose


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i like marshmellow! i was asking the kids i work with in school and they came up with some crazy names one said mistletoe which i kinda liked as she is a bit of a christmas hedgie (born end of nov) one said widget and whoosh but then they just started saying their friends names if they had their way it would have been named after every kid in the class


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a doll baby


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

She was born on my birthday! I like the name Marshmallow too.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I like Widget.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

SHE IS JUST GORGEOUS I LOVE HER


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

hehe so funny. what about Dollie? or Wanda? Dunno, these names are just popping into my head! haha.
I really like Widget too though.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I would stay away from a generic name.... do something creative. Maybe name her after something related to your last hedgie =) 

I named Egon after the ghost buster in the cartoon series because he has the same color quills as egon did hair. haha. Sometimes I call him NOSE because he has the cutest little nose. Weird I Know. Just be creative.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I like marshmellow .. Cuz she is nothing like one.. expect the color


----------



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww....how sweet! I like Lily! Maybe call her another flower name...


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

she such a sweetie! not shy at all a little adventurer! at the moment she is being called hedgepig but i dont think thats her name just a temp thing till she gets onne!


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

What about snapdragon? You could call her Snappy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well she is just gorgeous! She looks like a little angel from heaven. Every part of her is adorable from her ears to her wee feet.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

hehe, i have a lil' albino girl too and she was origanally named lily :lol: but now shes pinchita
ur new lil' girl is is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i finally thought of a name for her! she is now holly hedgepig or just holly to her friends. like holly she is small and prickly plus her mum and dad are called hope and harvey her grandad was harr so i am carrying on with the h theme!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

An adorable name for an adorable hedgie!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh! And she's white-blonde like Holly Madison from the Girls Next Door! LOL!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is much prettier than Holly Madison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I bet Hef would like her better too!


----------

